# my dog is being put to sleep



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

My dog woke up this morning unable to stand and his face was very swollen. we dont know what is wrong with his face as this has never happened before. he is at an increaslingly high rate becoming unable to stand or walk for hours at a time, then he is better. he couldnt find the door the other day because his eyesight is getting so bad and kept running into the wall. he cannot hear anymore. basically it is a matter of days maybe weeks before nature takes him. and my dad doesnt want any of us finding him dead. i have a six year old brother who would be crushed to find our dog dead. he has had that dog all his life. we got him when i was four or five. so only my sister and i can remember not having him but that is barely. our other sister and our brothers werent even born yet when we get him. so they dont know life without shadow. i guess it is more humane to put him down than to let him suffer but i am unable to stop crying right now. my little dog who is only three or four will be crushed. she gets depressed when my parents take shadow to the vet for an hour. i dont know how she will react when they come home and he isnt there. :rip: rest in peace shadow. i love you


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, sorry to hear that. I've had a cat put down before from lukemia, I know it was hard. Look at it this way, atleast he won't be suffering anymore.


----------



## svolk (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm crying right now too after reading your post, I can never bear to think about putting my animals down. I have not had to do it yet, but I know the day will come. Your dog won't be in pain any longer though, it is what's best. It doesn't make the loss any easier though.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

How old is he?


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

Im so sorry, i think putting down a well loved pet is one of the hardest things to do.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It is hard to do. But sometimes it is the best thing to do. I had to put a dog down after she was part of the family for 18 years. From gradeschool till after I was married. Finally her kidneys went and she was dying from her own body slowing killing her due to blood poisoning. But it would have been selfish to make her go through that kind of pain so I could have her for a few more days. Since then I have had to go through that with 2 other dogs also so I know what you are going through. My heart is with you.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow that sucks. I know how you feel. I also woke up one morning to find my grandmas dog not moving. apparently it had a stroke. when we took her in we brought the other dog along too because she was also having problems and thought they could be related to the other dog. The vet told us the other dog (who was only 10 years old) had major digestive problems and could no longer pass waste by herself. I was there when she had to simotaneously  put down both dogs. tough day.

I was probably only 6 when our 18 year old golden retriever had to be put down.he also had kindey problems like fish_docs dog, but before we put it down it had been at the vet a few days before, and they accidentally gave it tylenol. which is a defniate no no for dogs, only aspirin is safe for them. we wouldnt of had to put it down if it wasnt for their mistake.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

my dog was a golden retriever/black lab mix. the vet said they usually only live to be eight but he would have been fifteen in january. she said the swelling more than likely was cancer, because it was a hard lump. she couldnt have removed it due to the location and size and he couldnt eat with it. she said the state he was in he couldnt have made it more than a few days, so we did the right thing. but it is still hard and i miss him so much. he was a part of the family. the vet could have done tests to find out what the lump was for sure, but he collapsed on the way to the van to leave our house then again at the vet. he couldnt even walk in. two months ago when he went for his annual heart worm, flea stuff that we take him to, he was making escape attempts and my parents couldn't get him to sit still. he was sick then but it took both my dad and mom to hold him in the waiting room. that was only two months ago and by yesterday, my dad had to carry him in. he said the way the dog looked at him he could tell he was suffering so much. he just wanted to go. i think he knew he couldnt while he was home though. because of us kids and our other animals. my dad couldnt bring himself to bring shadow home to bury him so they are taking care of him and we are going to plant a tree in memorial. it was just too hard for my parents to see him after he died or even while it was happening. it was hard enough to see him in so much pain and to take him knowing what was going to happen. i got to say goodbye before i went to school and work, which i am so thankful for. thank you everyone for your support and understanding


----------

